
Photonic computer solves the subset sum problem - jonbaer
https://www.swissquantumhub.com/photonic-computer-solves-the-subset-sum-np-complete-problem/
======
ColinWright
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22209021](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22209021)

